

Is the Mojave Phone Booth Down? - Simulacra


======
Simulacra
Even the SMS seems to be not responding: 760-733-9969

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_phone_booth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_phone_booth)

